# Today's effort



## Fuscus (Mar 18, 2011)

came across this guy. Beautiful animal except for the lousy temperament and sharp teeth

last two pis showing threat display, inhale - exhale
Sorry about the image quality


----------



## kat2005dodi (Mar 18, 2011)

cute!


----------



## Smithers (Mar 18, 2011)

very noice  I'd be happy with bad quality pics like those


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 18, 2011)

He would be popular with the ladies


----------



## kat2005dodi (Mar 18, 2011)

They are really great photo's, definately mr attitude! If he could I think he would give you the finger


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 18, 2011)

Lastly showing the threat spots ( but they didn't work on me ). The animal inflates itself to stretch out its skin to expose the fluorescent blue spots. Best viewed by cycling quickly through the photos.


----------



## XKiller (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice photos, and snake I'm yet to find a common phase green tree snake that'll get aggressive and flare up for me there useully quite complaceant.


----------



## driftoz (Mar 19, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> Lastly showing the threat spots ( but they didn't work on me ). The animal inflates itself to stretch out its skin to expose the fluorescent blue spots. Best viewed by cycling quickly through the photos.


 looks cool as if hes got little led lights under the scales lol


----------



## thals (Mar 19, 2011)

Great pics Fuscy, gotta love that flecking


----------



## Defective (Mar 19, 2011)

wow now that is a beautie! it looks like it has little blue LED tubes on it. I'd frame the 3rd pic


----------



## NicG (Mar 19, 2011)

They make great photo subjects when they're in threat display mode, don't they? They just sit and wait for you to take the photo(s) ... with maybe an occasional strike, which is more often than not just a headbutt.

What size was it? (Length, diameter)


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 19, 2011)

NicG said:


> with maybe an occasional strike, which is more often than not just a headbutt.


He struck - more than just a headbutt 


NicG said:


> What size was it? (Length, diameter)


 approx a meter - adult finger width


----------



## Gusbus (Mar 19, 2011)

nice shots bud


----------

